# Path vers un executable



## nogaro (14 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

Jai un petit probleme de debutant. Je ne me suis mis que recemment a pianoter derriere mon terminal afin d'executer des scripts Bioperl (module Biologie qui tourne sous Perl).

J'ai installe Bioperl pour mon Leopard via FINK. Bioperl tourne bien, mais pour certains scripts j'utilise des modules de Bioperl qui invoque des executables (eux-memes fonctionnels) que j'ai bel et bien installe sur mon mac.

Le probleme est que Bioperl ne trouve pas le path de ces executables. Auriez-vous quelques idees quant a la demqarche a effectuer (modification des paths etc....)

1- Voila ou sont installes mes executables: 
mon_nom/blast/bin/executables

2- Bioperl est associe quant a lui a Fink qui est par defaut dans /sw

3- voila le message que j'obtiens
-------------------- WARNING ---------------------
MSG: cannot find path to blastall
---------------------------------------------------


4- Voila les recommandations que j'ai denichees mais que je ne suis pas arrive a mettre en oeuvre sur mon mac  :

* Locating the binaries*

 To be able to BLAST sequences, the StandAloneBlast module needs to know where the blastall (Unix) or blastall.exe (Windows) executable is. This can be done in two ways - using PATH or BLASTDIR. Here we combine both methods. 
Unix: $HOME/.bashrc 
  export PATH=${PATH}:/home/blast/bin
 export BLASTDIR=/home/blast
Windows: C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [FIXME?] 
  PATH=$PATH;C:\BLAST\BIN
 BLASTDIR=C:\BLAST
After you get this part working, typing blastall - should print all the command line options. 
* Default location of BLAST indices*

 This is the directory where blastall will look for sequence index files if you don't specify a full path on the -d option (database to search). 
Unix: $HOME/.bashrc 
  export BLASTDB=/home/blast/data
Windows: C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [FIXME?] 
  BLASTDB=C:\BLAST\DATA
This is not needed if you supply a fully specified path (ie. starts with "/" or "\").

Desole pour ce long message....et merci par avance


----------



## ntx (14 Novembre 2007)

"/home" ne serait-ce pas plut&#244;t &#233;gal &#224; "/Users/ton_nom" dit aussi ${HOME}? 

export PATH=${PATH}:/home/blast/bin
export BLASTDIR=/home/blast

serait plut&#244;t :

export PATH=${PATH}:${HOME}/blast/bin
export BLASTDIR=${HOME}/blast


----------



## nogaro (16 Novembre 2007)

Merci ntx....oui cela est plus logique. Je viens d'essayer, mais cela ne fonctionne toujours pas....aussi je me demande si cela doit etre reellement mis dans un fichier .bashrc ou dans un autre...


----------



## bompi (16 Novembre 2007)

Bin oui ... Sinon, &#224; chaque fois que tu lances un terminal, la variable ne sera pas d&#233;finie.


----------

